# Gaming PC bis 2000€



## WizzLa (24. Januar 2012)

*Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Hallo,

ja, mal wieder jemand der einen Gamer PC zusammenstellen möchte, ich hoffe mal ihr seid noch nicht Müde von solcher Art Themen 

Also dann:

1. Wie viel Geld möchtest du maximal ausgeben?

2.000 €

2. Benötigst du außer dem PC noch weitere Komponenten (Windows, Monitor, Tastatur, Maus...)?

Windows 7 – 64 Bit

3. Welche Monitorauflösung (z.b. 1680x1050) benutzt du? Wenn ein neuer Monitor gekauft werden soll: Welche Größe und Auflösung hast du im Blick?

Will Ihn an meinen Full HD LCD TV hängen, also 1920x1080

4. Was machst du mit dem PC (bitte genau beschreiben; "HD-Videos" können beispielsweise angeguckt oder bearbeitet werden)?

Ausschließlich zum Zocken

5. Welche Anwendungen/Spiele... nutzt du genau?

Werden spiele wie Diablo 3 und Guild Wars 2

6. Möchtest du auch zukünftige Spiele spielen können? Sollen diese auf höchsten Details laufen?

Ja klar, und so lange es geht alles auf Max

7. Wünschst du dir bestimmte Extras (Speicherkartenleser, WLAN, BluRay, SSD, TV-Karte, LightScribe...)?

Eine SSD wäre super und ne gute Soundkarte, der Sound soll nämlich über meinen Onkyo 509 laufen

8. Werden bestimmte Anschlüsse gewünscht (USB3.0, eSATA. Firewire...)?

USB 3.0

9. Wünschst du dir bestimmte Eigenschaften (leise, Übertaktbar, kleines Gehäuse...)?

Naja leise ist schon super und ein optisch anregendes gehäuse, am besten mit blauer Beleuchtung.

10. Wie viel Festplattenspeicher benötigst du ungefähr?

Außer der SSD habe ich an eine 1 TB gedacht

11. Möchtest du den PC in Zukunft aufrüsten?

Ja

12. Hast du Vorlieben oder Abneigungen gegenüber bestimmter Hersteller? Warum?

Bin für alles offen

13. Willst du den PC an eine hochwertige Soundanlage bzw. ein hochwertiges Headset anschließen?

Ja, Onkyo 509 mit momentan noch 2.1 (canton GLE 490 + Canton Sub) soll aber auf 5.1 erweitert werden.

14. Bevorzugst du bestimmte Shops (evtl. lokal)?

Alternate oder Hardwareversand

15. Kannst du noch Teile aus deinem alten PC verwenden? Wie lautet die genaue Modellbezeichnung?

Ne, ist alles zu alt

16. Willst du den Rechner zusammenbauen lassen oder machst du das selbst?

Bitte mit Zusammenbau, bin nicht so der Fachmann wenns um Hardware geht

17. Hast du schon konkrete Vorstellungen zu deiner Konfiguration?

Ja schon ein bissi

Mainboard: Asus P8P67-M
CPU: i5-2500K
CPU-Lüfter: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Ram: 8 GB von Kingston ValueRAM
Netzteil: be quite Straight Power E8 580W
SSD: Crucial RealSSD 128Gb
HDD: Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB SATA 300 Spinpoint F3
Laufwerk: LG BH10LS
GPU: so jetzt der Knackpunkt. Habe mit die GTX 580 ausgesucht (bitte hier Vorschläge welche genau  ) ABER ich habe jetzt von der HD 7970 von XFX Black DD gelesen, hat ja die GTX 580 wohl bei weitem getoppt, aber schwer zu bekommen und weiß nicht ob mir der Aufpreis überhaupt etwas bringt. Und dann steht ja noch die GTX 680 im Raum, ich weiß das ihr keine Hellseher seid, aber vielleicht kann man ja schon was abschätzen, keine Ahnung 



So, das wars dann erstmal von mir 

Und vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## wuestenfux (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Also das System von dir schaut ja schon einmal nicht schlecht aus. Beim NT schau mal ob du ein E9 bekommst.

Die 7970 würde ich aktuell vorziehen und müsste bei Alternate auch lieferbar sein von XFX. 

Hat dein Onkyo ein Digital In? Wenn ja kannst du auch ein Brett mit Digital Out nehmen da der Rest denn über den Onkyo geht.


----------



## Thallassa (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Abschätzen zwecks Kepler ist aufgrund 1000 Gerüchten recht schwer, ich sag mal etwa gleichzeitig zu Ivy Bridge (April, Mai) Kann mich natürlich auch täuschen.

Naja, das System was du dir so grob vorstellst, kommt gerade mal an die 1300 - 1500 ran, ist schon schön aber ich würde hier noch optimierungspotenzial sehen.

Ich schlage folgendes vor:
XFX Radeon HD 7970 1000M Black Edition Dual Fan, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (FX-797A-TDBC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Seasonic X-Series X-560 560W ATX 2.3 (SS-560KM) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SSD 830 Series PC Upgrade Kit 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128D) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

+ Case: geschmackssache, unter meinen Favoriten befindet sich das Phantom 410 Elite (~90 Euro)
+ Windows 
+ DVD-Brenner
+ Soundkarte, z.B. ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder (wenn sie etwas teurer sein darf) ASUS Xonar D2X, PCIe x1 (90-YAA055-1UAN00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Macht, falls du es so machen würdest und die teure Soundkarte nimmst, ca. 1800 Euro, das ist auch recht großzügig gerechnet und mit dem Rechner lässt sich die nächsten Jahre wohl ganz gut was anfangen. Der 2600K ist nicht notwendig, kannst auch den 2500K nehmen, stellt sich bloß die Frage wie wichtig dir HT ist. Bei dem Budget würde ich generell einfach aus Prinzip mit dem 2600K fahren - auch wenn das wohl nicht alle so sehen.


----------



## wuestenfux (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Joa da gebe ich dir recht bei so einem großzügigen Budget darf man sich schon ein wenig austoben, aber du hast am Mainboard gespart da gibt es bessere Alternativen mit optischen Ausgang so das er eigentlich gar keine Externe Soundkarte benötigt. (sofern sein Onkyo digital in hat)


----------



## jonasf (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

naja angesichts dessen was er damit machen will würde ne 800€ kiste reichen 
soll der TE doch einfach wenn der ihm dann zu langsam ist nochmal 800 ausgeben 
D3 und GW2 mit ner 7970...


----------



## wuestenfux (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Naja bei D3 kann ich es mir vorstellen bei GW2 glaube ich eher nicht das man so fette monster GraKa braucht


----------



## jonasf (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

ach ich glaub auch D3 sollte mit weniger als einer 7970 auf maxmaxmax laufen...
bin da mit der 570 recht gut gerüstet nehme ich an.


----------



## WizzLa (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Hallo,

Vielen dank schonmal 

Ja der onkyo hat HDMI Eingänge und zwei optische Eingänge deswegen hatte ich die Creative rein gemacht... Wenns übers MoBo geht, wäre natürlich umso besser 

Alternate hat leider nur die xfx 7970 im referenzdesign vorrätig, habe gehört die wäre zu übertrieben laut :-/ ist das nur dramatisiert oder dann doch lieber auf die xfx 7970 Black DD warten? 

Gruß WizzLa

Edit:

Wow da kam ja in der Zwischenzeit einiges zusammen 

Hört sich alles schon sehr gut an, werde ich zu Hause mal durchtesten bei alternate 

Ich weiß das die graka zu fett für die angegebenen spiele ist, aber das sind meine persönlichen Blockbuster dieses Jahr, aber natürlich wird da auch mal ein battlefield 3 etc drauf gespielt, will halt für die nächsten 2 Jahre gerüstet sein


----------



## Thallassa (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*



jonasf schrieb:


> ach ich glaub auch D3 sollte mit weniger als einer 7970 auf maxmaxmax laufen...
> bin da mit der 570 recht gut gerüstet nehme ich an.


 
Ist doch egal, wer Geld ausgeben will, soll doch Geld ausgeben, oder? Wenn er sagt Max. 2000 Euro, gibts eben was für max. 2000 Euro, Sinn hin- oder her, er scheint sich ja zudem (wie andere nicht) lobenswerterweise bereits auch im Vorfeld Gedanken über die Dimensionierung des Systems gemacht zu haben und geht auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## Thallassa (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*



WizzLa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Vielen dank schonmal
> 
> ...


Die IST übertrieben laut, das ist nicht dramatisiert. Das geht sogar mir aufn Sack und mir sagen die Leute, ich hab nen lauten Rechner 
Warum willst du unbedingt bei Alternate bestellen? o_O Da zahlst du mal locker 200 Euro drauf.

Edit: Sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## wuestenfux (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Creative SoKa würde ich eh nicht kaufen, die haben stark nachgelassen, aber wie gesagt da der Onkyo ja Digital In hat per Otical denn ganz Easy per LWL verkabeln vom MoBo die Wandlung übernimmt eh der Verstärker von daher 

Hmm wegen der Lautstärke bei der 7970 im Referenzdesign muss ich leider passen. Aber egal wo ich geschaut habe sind die XFX Karte nicht auf Lager.


----------



## jonasf (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

klaro wer geld rauswerfen will solls tun

man sollte nur mal anmerken dass es nicht notwendig ist denke ich


----------



## WizzLa (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Ja wie gesagt, ich möchte halt auf Nummer sicher gehen was die Zukunft angeht 

Wenn ihr mir natürlich ein System für 1300-1500 zusammenstellt was die nächsten zwei Jahre in 1920x1080 und alles auf High wieder gibt bin ich euch natürlich auch nicht böse, die 2.000€ sind halt schmerzgrenze 

Und zum Thema alternate, habe das so oft im Internet gelesen das es empfohlen wurde :-/ habt ihr Ne bessere Bezugsquelle für mich?


----------



## jonasf (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

mindfactory wäre z.b. auch top die sind viel günstiger.

wir haben leider alle keine kristallkugeln 
KA ob nicht vlt sogar ein 1500€ system in 2 jahren noch alles maxen kann oder ob evtl deine 2000€ kiste in 1.5 jahren probleme kriegt mit max...


----------



## dj*viper (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

hardwareversand ist meiner meinung nach der beste shop 
da sparst du auch einiges, wenn du die artikel einzeln über eine preissuchmaschine wie idealo aufrufst.


----------



## der_knoben (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Wenn du übertakten willst, dann musst du auf jeden Fall einen Shop nehmen, der auch einen schweren CPU-Kühler verbaut. Hardwareversand verbaut nur CPU-Kühler die 600 oder 700g schwer sind. Alles darüber wird dir beigelegt und du musst es selbst einbauen. Dann kannst du dir allerdings den Zusammenbau durch den Shop sparen.


----------



## WizzLa (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Also ich habe das auf hardwareversand mal durchgespielt, hatte den shop verworfen, weil er mir beim konfigurator nur die OCZ SSDs gebracht hat, okay, habe jetzt herausgefunden wie ich ihm auch die Samsung eintrichtern konnte hehe 

Und ich muss euch sagen WOW das haut mich echt vom Hocker  SIeht echt alles verdammt gut aus, die Komponenten sind besser als meine erste config und es kostet 100 € weniger als bei alternate, ihr seid der Hammer 

Ich kopiere mal die zusammenstellung hier rein, ist das dann alles so okay?

*Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155*

*Produktbeschreibung: *Intel Core i7 2600K / 3.4 GHz Prozessor
*Produkttyp: *Prozessor
*Prozessortyp: *Intel Core i7 2600K

                                                                       284,19 €          

*ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3*

*Produktbeschreibung: *ASUS P8P67 (REV 3.1) - Motherboard - ATX - LGA1155 Socket - P67
*Produkttyp: *Motherboard - ATX
*Chipsatz: *Intel P67 Express

                                                             114,90 €           

*Thermalright HR-02 Macho*

*Produktbeschreibung: *Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Prozessorkühler
*Produkttyp: *Prozessorkühler
*Kompatibilität: *Socket 775, Socket 1156, Socket AM2, Socket 1366, Socket AM3, Socket 1155


                                                             32,80 €

*8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9*

*Produktbeschreibung: *Corsair Vengeance Memory - 8 GB : 2 x 4 GB - DIMM 240-PIN - DDR3
*Speicherkapazität: *8 GB : 2 x 4 GB
*Erweiterungstyp: *Generisch

                                                                       41,61 €

*NZXT Phantom 410 Midi - Black , ATX, ohne Netzteil*

*Produktbeschreibung: *NZXT Phantom 410 - Midi Tower - ATX
*Formfaktor: *Midi Tower
*Abmessungen (Breite x Tiefe x Höhe): *21.5 cm x 53.2 cm x 51.6 cm

                                                                       98,70 €

*Seasonic X-660, 660 Watt*  (das kleinere wurde mir leider nicht angezeigt  )

*Produktbeschreibung: *Sea Sonic X-660 - Stromversorgung - 660 Watt
*Gerätetyp: *Stromversorgung - aktive Power Factor Correction (PFC) - intern
*Spezifikationseinhaltung: *ATX12V / EPS12V

                                                                       132,55 €


*XFX BLACK DD RADEON 7970 1000M 3GB D5 2x mDP HDMI DVI*

*Zubehör: *Treiber CD,Handbuch
*SLI-fähig: *Nein
*Speicher: *3072 MB DDR5

                                                             566,11 €





*Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)*

*Produktbeschreibung: *Samsung SpinPoint F3 Desktop Class HD103SJ - Festplatte - 1 TB - SATA-300
*Typ: *Festplatte - intern
*Formfaktor: *8.9 cm x 1/3H ( 3.5" x 1/3H )V​                                                              99,90 €


*LG GH24LS bare schwarz*


*Produktbeschreibung: *LG GH24LS70 Super Multi - DVD±RW (±R DL) / DVD-RAM-Laufwerk - Serial ATA
*Gerätetyp: *DVD±RW (±R DL) / DVD-RAM-Laufwerk
*Art: *Intern

                                                             26,15 €




*OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation*


*Besonderheiten: *Verkauf nur mit einem neuen PC oder Notebook!
*Beschreibung: *OEM-Betriebssystem
*Bezeichnung: *OEM MS Windows 7 Home Premium


                                                             79,90 €

*Rechner - Zusammenbau*


*Bezeichnung: *Rechner - Zusammenbau


                                                             20,00 €




*Windows Aktivierung inklusive aktueller Updates für Ihr gewähltes Betriebssystem* (oh das gibt bestimmt böse kommentare von euch hihi   )

*Besonderheiten: *Der Artikel beinhaltet die



                                                             5,00 €

*Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's NB Upgrade Kit*


*Produktbeschreibung: *Samsung 830 Series MZ-7PC128N - Solid-State-Disk - 128 GB - SATA-600
*Typ: *Solid-State-Disk - intern
*Formfaktor: *6.4 cm ( 2.5" )


                                                             183,74 €


*Macht zusammen:           1.685,55 € *



dann kann ich nur hoffen, das die graka bald vorrätig ist


----------



## Softy (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Den Konfigurator kannst Du weglassen, einfach alle Komponenten in den Warenkorb legen, und dann den Zusammenbau und sonstige überflüssige Sericeleistungen () dazu legen.

Dann kannst Du auch das Seasonic 560W nehmen, alternativ zur 660W Variante würde ich ein Corsair AX 650W nehmen. Das hat 2 Jahre länger Garantie als das Seasonic (7 statt 5 Jahre). Außerdem steckt da Seasonic-Technik drin, das Corsair AX650 basiert auf dem Seasonic X660. 

Wenn Du die einzelnen Artikel über einen Preisvergleicher (z.B. geizhals) aufrufst, kannst Du bei vielen Komponenten ein paar € sparen.


----------



## jonasf (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

den konfigurator kannst du in die tonne hauen.
einfach alles in den warenkorb un zusammenbauoption dazulegen.
660W brauchst du nicht.
nimm ein cougar gx g600 oder so 
sonst schaut das ganz ordenlicht aus


----------



## Thallassa (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Edit: nehm alles zurück, hatte was überlesen.
Config passt (NT wurde ja schon erwähnt), Soundkarte holst du dir erst nachträglich?


----------



## WizzLa (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Okay das werde ich nochmal testen  noch eine frage zu dem CPU Lüfter, den muss man ja selber einbauen (wie hier schon gesagt wurde) kann ich das als Hardware Laie einfach so machen? :-/


----------



## Thallassa (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*



WizzLa schrieb:


> Okay das werde ich nochmal testen  noch eine frage zu dem CPU Lüfter, den muss man ja selber einbauen (wie hier schon gesagt wurde) kann ich das als Hardware Laie einfach so machen? :-/


 
ist ne bebilderte Anleitung dabei, notfalls nochmal im Forum fragen oder ein Video zum Einbau anschauen (gibts bestimmt irgendwo)
Kann eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen, außer du lässt das Teil aus Versehen auf die Graka krachen oder beschädigst Kondensatoren. Das kann aber auch genauso gut den "Experten" passieren, wenn man schusselig ist ^^


----------



## der_knoben (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Wenn du nen CPU-Kühler einbauen kannst, dann sollte wohl der Rest auch ein Kinder spiel sein.


----------



## WizzLa (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Edit: nehm alles zurück, hatte was überlesen.
> Config passt (NT wurde ja schon erwähnt), Soundkarte holst du dir erst nachträglich?


 
Hm dachte das kann ich über das MoBo machen? Das hat doch nen optischen Ausgang soweit ich gesehen habe, oder? Wenn nicht dann muss noch schnell die soundkarte her


----------



## Softy (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Die Asus Xonar DX 7.1 ist sehr gut.


----------



## cultraider (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

wegen der größe des kkühlers einfach eine Antec  h2o 920 raufbasteln lassen und gut ists 
oder eine 620 dürfte auch reichen...


----------



## WizzLa (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Naja ne Wasserkühlung ist bestimmt sehr gut, aber da habe ich ja gar keine Ahnung was wie wo 

Also ne Anfrage läuft wann die graka lagernd ist, ich halte euch auf dem laufenden  und wenns noch was zu verbessern gibt, immer her damit 

Edit:

Kann ich auch dieses mainboard nehmen? http://geizhals.de/669685

Das andere hatte leider ein paar nicht ganz so schöne Bewertungen :-/


----------



## Softy (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Das kannst Du nehmen, wenn Du keinen internen USB3-Header brauchst. Welches Gehäuse willst Du nehmen?


----------



## der_knoben (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Das PHantom 410, das einen internen USB3 Header braucht. Guck dir das Asus P8Z68V an.


----------



## WizzLa (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*



Softy schrieb:


> Das kannst Du nehmen, wenn Du keinen internen USB3-Header brauchst. Welches Gehäuse willst Du nehmen?


 
NZXT Phantom 410 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-B1) | Geizhals Deutschland

Passt das?


----------



## wuestenfux (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Wizzla du hast doch einen Receiver den du optisch anschliesst oder? Wenn ja brauchst du KEINE extra SoKa das wäre Geld Verschwendung, die Wandlung etc. übernimmt der Receiver und nicht die OnBoard SoKa.


----------



## Softy (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Nein, Du könntest das o.g. Asus P8Z68 oder ein Asrock P67 oder Z68 Extreme4 (Gen3) nehmen.


----------



## WizzLa (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Das PHantom 410, das einen internen USB3 Header braucht. Guck dir das Asus P8Z68V an.


 
Hört sich gut an, danke  ist in config aufgenommen 

Edit:

@wuestenfux

Ja genau, also dann habe ich da ja schonmal ein bissi Geld gespart danke  möchte schonmal vorher fragen, wenn die xfx 7970 Black duoble Fan nicht erhältlich ist (hardwareversand weiß leider auch noch nichts) auf welche graka sollte ich dann ausweichen? Finde die Gigabyte gtx 580 SOC noch interessant


----------



## wuestenfux (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Bezog sich das nein auf mich Softy?


----------



## Softy (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*



wuestenfux schrieb:


> Bezog sich das nein auf mich Softy?



Nein.


----------



## wuestenfux (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Okay  

Die MoBos die du genannst haben ja optical out oder?


----------



## WizzLa (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Ja, zumindest nach dem Bild von den Ausgängen zu urteilen


----------



## wuestenfux (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Kannst ja mal mit XFX in Kontakt treten evtl. können die dir ja mitteilen wann die GraKas wieder ausgeliefert werden.

Caseking hat bereits einen Liefertermin 09.02. ich weiß jetzt aber nicht wie zuverlässig diese Angabe ist.

Bei allen Händlern wurde jetzt auch diese Karte bestellt.
http://geizhals.de/728150

Vielleicht ist das ja eine Alternative.


----------



## WizzLa (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Cool danke  asus wäre mir sogar fast noch lieber  nur hardwareversand hat sie leider noch nicht im sortiment, ma schauen wann 

Hatte eh erst vor nächste Woche zu bestellen, hoffentlich tut sich bis dahin etwas :-/


----------



## wuestenfux (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Abwarten und Tee trinken, ich habe Alternativ noch eine 8600GS rum fliegen looool


----------



## WizzLa (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Nochmal ne frage zur asus, die hat ja keinen direkten HDMI Ausgang sondern da müsste man DVI -> HDMI machen, wie schaut es da mit der Bildqualität aus? Hat das irgendwelche Nachteile? Sorry wenn die frage doof ist, aber Grade im pc Bereich bin ich nach länger Pause ein wiedereinsteiger und muss mich erst wieder einlesen, war vorher jahrelang nur an der Konsole  aber ich glaube ihr seid ja alles ganz nett hier und steinigt mich nicht gleich für solche fragen


----------



## wuestenfux (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Die Asus Karte hat doch HDMI Anschlüsse 

Und nein da DVI Digital ist wirst du keinen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Es gibt DVI auf HDMI-Kabel: hdmi dvi kabel in Kabel | Geizhals.at Deutschland Die Qualität gleich, beides sind digitale Signale. HDMI kann zusätzlich Audio übertragen.

Welche Karte meinst Du überhaupt?


----------



## WizzLa (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

@softy die 7970 von asus 

@wuestenfux ASUS HD7970-DC2-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (90-C1CRM0-U0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschland auf Bild 2 sind die Anschlüsse. Bei asus auf der hp steht "HDMI: yes (DVI to HDMI)

Aber wenn das keinen Unterschied macht ist das ja egal, Sound geht ja eh ueber toslink an den Receiver


----------



## wuestenfux (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Ja aber unter den DVI Anschlüssen sind glaube ich die 4 HDMI Anschlüsse oder 3 k.A. 

Heutzutage gibt es kaum noch GraKas die keinen HDMI Anschluß haben, selbst meine "gute" 6850 hat 3x HDMI und 2x DVI.


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Die Asus hat 2x DVI und 4x Mini-DisplayPort: http://www.asus.com/websites/Global/products/c8xLZCcL2hgamIGh/UnPlKjXdeUdP1wte_500.jpg

Es liegt aber ein DVI auf HDMI Adapter bei.


----------



## wuestenfux (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Sag ich doch die ganze Zeit 

Softy hast heute wieder Spät?


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Nein, Du sagst, dass die Karte einen HDMI Anschluss hat, und das stimmt nicht. 

Und ja, ich muss heut erst um 14h anfangen.


----------



## wuestenfux (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Man ob nun mini Display oder HDMI ist doch alles der gleiche rotz


----------



## Accipiper (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Ist es nicht sinnvoller eine SB Version von Windows 7 zu kaufen, als eine OEM? Oder kriegt man bei beiden das gleiche, wo liegt da eigentlich der Unterschied?


----------



## WizzLa (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*



Accipiper schrieb:


> Ist es nicht sinnvoller eine SB Version von Windows 7 zu kaufen, als eine OEM? Oder kriegt man bei beiden das gleiche, wo liegt da eigentlich der Unterschied?


 
Habe ich mich auch gefragt, bitte aufklären 

Und mir wurde empfohlen die pro Version zu nehmen, weil die länger supportet wird, was meint ihr?


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

OEM ist das Gleiche wie SB (SystemBuilder). Die Version reicht völlig aus.


----------



## Accipiper (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Ah, okay. Und, sollte man nun lieber Home Premium oder Professional kaufen?


----------



## Schmenki (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Hi!

Da hat aber jemand wirklich ein wenig Budget übrig 
Ich habe Home Premium und das reicht alle mal.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Accipiper (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Wie wäre es eigentlich mit einem Multi-Monitor System, sollte doch bei dem Budget und der Grafikkarte locker drin sein.


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Diese Version reicht völlig aus:  Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch)


----------



## WizzLa (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Hi, habe da mal wieder ne frage 

Habe mich über dein Einbau des CPU Kühlers informiert.

Würde gerne vermeiden das mainboard ausbauen zu müssen, bin echt kein Experte darin und möchte nichts kaputt machen :-/ 

Hat das Phantom 410 Gehäuse eine "Klappe" um die backplate vom kühler ohne Ausbau des mainboardes zu montieren? Und ist dies bei vorhandener Öffnung überhaupt so einfach möglich?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## wuestenfux (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Jupp hat es brauchst nur die Gehäusewände abnehmen, denn kannst du die Backplate montieren, eine zweite Person zur Installation wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Jup: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuestenfux (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Warum ein rotes, da sieht man ja nix 

Aber wie gesagt am besten zu 2t installieren.


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. Januar 2012)

Sowas kann schnell schiefgehen, und dann rutscht der Kühler in die GraKa oder solche Späße

Musst du höllisch bei aufpassen, alleine ist das btw unmöglich zu realisieren


----------



## Lizz (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

sry hab jetzt nich tbis komplett zurück alle posts angeguckt, aber welches Case ist das?


----------



## wuestenfux (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

NZXT Phantom 410
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT Phantom 410 Midi-Tower - white


----------



## WizzLa (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Okay das sieht gut aus, dh einfach bei hardwareversand zusammenbauen lassen und den kühler selber einbauen  hatte schon überlegt doch bei alternate zu bestellen, weil die den wohl einbauen, aber wäre sozusagen ein Aufpreis von 200€ für den kühler Einbau... Und 2000€ hin oder her, das ist mir dann doch zu happig


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Sowas kann schnell schiefgehen, und dann rutscht der Kühler in die GraKa oder solche Späße
> 
> Musst du höllisch bei aufpassen, alleine ist das btw unmöglich zu realisieren



Die Grafikkarte sollte man auf jeden Fall ausbauen bei der Kühlermontage. Ich hab den Alpenföhn K2 alleine montiert bekommen ohne Mainboard Ausbau. Aber ein Spaß war das nicht.


----------



## wuestenfux (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Deshalb sag ich ja immer zu zweit ist es einfacher. Wird ja bei mir auch noch nen spaß wenn ich mir demnächst einen großen Kühler hole damit der olle Boxed raus kommt.


----------



## WizzLa (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*



wuestenfux schrieb:


> Deshalb sag ich ja immer zu zweit ist es einfacher. Wird ja bei mir auch noch nen spaß wenn ich mir demnächst einen großen Kühler hole damit der olle Boxed raus kommt.


 
Daraufhin stellt sich mir noch eine grundlegendere frage, wie notwendig ist denn ein extra kühler? Habe mal in meinen alten geschaut, der war von Dell, hier ist auch ein großer kühler montiert, wusste aber bis vor 1 Woche nicht das das etwas nicht Standard mäßiges ist


----------



## wuestenfux (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Da du dir das Ocen offen halten möchtest würde ich dir alleine schon aus Lautstärke sowie auch Temperatur gründen einen besseres CPU Kühler empfehlen.

Ich muss meinen austauschen da der Standardtakt von meinem Q6600 langsam so einige Sachen bremst und bei BF3 habe ich mit dem Original Kühler so um die 55°C.


----------



## WizzLa (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Hm ja okay hört sich plausibel an  zumal es in meiner Dachgeschosswohnung im Sommer auch mal 30 C werden kann, da wird ein besserer kühler wohl eh von Nöten sein :-/ naja dann werde ich mich einfach trauen müssen ^^ 

Und die kühler ohne backplate sondern mit diesem klip verfahren sind auch keine Alternative?


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Die Kühler ohne Backplate können nur ein geringes Gewicht haben, und daher ist die Kühlleistung nicht so toll.

Der Zalman CNPS9900 wird ohne Backplate befestigt, zumindest bei AMD-Systemen. Wie das bei Intel ist:   Zalman CNPS9900A LED (Sockel 775/754/939/940/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Der kühlt recht gut, ist aber konstruktionsbedingt etwas lauter als ein Tower-Kühler. Ist aber noch völlig OK von der Lautstärke


----------



## Accipiper (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Was für nen Kühler willst du denn installieren. Ich hab nämlich zum Beispiel einen Silver Arrow und da kann man die Schrauben ohne Ausbau des Motherboards nicht einfach so festziehen. Selbst wenn ich die Backplate durch das Gehäuse installieren könnte. 

Aber mal im Ernst, man kriegt das denk ich schon recht gut hin. Ich hab das zwar bis jetzt auch nur mit dem Silver Arrow bei mir gemacht, aber wenn man sich da mal ein paar Videos anschaut, dann kann man den Rechner auch schnell selber zusammenschrauben. Und eine Intel CPU ist ja noch einfacher als AMD (keine Pins).


----------



## WizzLa (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Soll der thermalright Macho 2 werden.

Also ich werde es wohl einfach drauf ankommen lassen, auch wenn ich das mainboard nochmal raus machen muss. Muss doch einfach nur die schrauben und Stecker lösen, MB raus nehmen, graka und RAM ab, boxed lüfter weg, den Macho drauf, RAM und graka wieder rein, MB wieder einsetzen, Schrauben und Stecker rein und fertig oder? 

Bin halt echt nen Laie auf dem Gebiet und habe noch Riesen respekt davor  aber ihr seid ja da wenn's net klappt ^^


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Die Grafikkarte würde ich ausbauen, bevor Du das Board rausnimmst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte würde ich ausbauen, bevor Du das Board rausnimmst.


 
Aber das Monitor Kabel angeschlossen lassen.


----------



## Lizz (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Man muss nicht alles abbauen, aber besser ist. Kleinigkeiten wie Case Power button, LED, Reset blabla nicht vergessen xD
So schwer ist das alles nicht. Anleitungen hast ja auch noch bei.


----------



## Voron (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Also ich habe zumindest auf Youtube gesehen bzw. gehört (find den Link gerade nicht) dass die 7970 im Ref.-Design ziemlich laut ist....ich würde lieber, zur Zeit eine Geforce 570 empfehlen, mir der kannste sicher D3 und GW2 locker spielen und dann, wenn Kepler kommt und die "guten" Custom-Designs von der Radeon kannste ja eine von den holen....und bei deim Budget würde ich vllt noch ne größere SSD nehmen

MfG Voron

Edit: hate eigentlich auch bei Mindfactory geschaut..die sind auhc günstiger als Alternate und haben mehr Auswahl als Hardwareversand?? Allerdings kostet der Zusammenbau dort knapp 90 Euro


----------



## wuestenfux (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

7970 im Custom Design sind in Lieferung von Asus und XFX von dem her ist die Lautstärke kein Argument mehr gegen die 7970 ;D


----------



## Voron (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Oh stimmt habs jetzt auch gesehen ..dann will ich nichts gesagt haben


----------



## WizzLa (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Ja sollte eine der customs werden  aber mal schauen wie es nächste Woche mit der Verfügbarkeit aussieht :-/

Meint ihr man könnte ohne schlechtes gewissen auch noch zu ner gtx 580 greifen oder wäre das jetzt das dümmste was man tun kann?


----------



## Accipiper (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Wenn du es nicht so hast mit Anleitungen lesen, solltest du dir vor der Demontage der Stecker mal kurz angucken, wo der Power, der Reset, der HDD-LED-Stecker, usw. steckt. (Sind viele kleine 2-polige Stecker.)
Ich weiß nicht, ob das auf deinem Motherboard steht und wenn dann ganz klein. Ansonsten findest du das aber auch in der Anleitung zum Motherboard.


----------



## WizzLa (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Kleiner Änderungswunsch zum Gehäuse, das Phantom 410 sieht zwar Hammer aus, aber da komm ich mit der höhe in bedrängnis  der pc soll ja schließlich unter den TV (hängt an der Wand)

Wie sieht es denn mit dem hier aus? Antec DF-30 schwarz (0761345-15230-3) | Geizhals Deutschland müsste ja eigentlich auch alles reinpassen oder? (in Bezug auf CPU kühler etc.)

Danke schonmal.

Gruß WizzLa


----------



## jonasf (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

*Maximale Grafikkartengröe*: 292 mm (11,5 Zoll)
zur kühlerhöhe find ich grad nix :/


----------



## wuestenfux (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Hmm ich finde dazu auch nichts, noch nicht einmal auf der Antec HP


----------



## WizzLa (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Also ich habe einen Test vom df-35 gefunden, ist soweit ich gesehen habe baugleich nur mit weißen LEDs. Da steht das alle gängigen CPU Kühler rein passen, was jetzt gängig heißt ist halt die frage 

Aber ich bin auch für andere Vorschläge zu haben  nur bitte nicht höher als 49 cm und am besten Hochglanz schwarz (wegen tv, ps3 und Xbox 360 Slim .  )


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Du könntest hier mal nachfragen: Support-Forum von Antec


----------



## jonasf (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

nep auf der war ich ja auch...
also es ist 19.8 cm breit.
das gehäuse hat anscheinend kein kabelmanagment also sollten nicht mehr als 3cm draufgehen fürs mobo.
dann sollte eig noch alles reinpassen....
welcher kühler soll rein?


----------



## wuestenfux (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Okay z.B.
Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland
Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01) | Geizhals Deutschland
Xigmatek Asgard II schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland
Lian Li PC-7B plus schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland (sehr edel)


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Cooler Master Silencio 550, schallgedämmt (RC-550-KKN1) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Lizz (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Fractal Design Define R3 USB 2.0 titan, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R3-TI) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## WizzLa (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Der Lüfter soll nen thermalright Macho 2 sein.

Und die Gehäuse sind sehr gut  Schwanke zwischen dem zalman und dem cooler Master  das eine hat blaue LEDs, passt zur tv Beleuchtung und das andere ist einfach schlicht und elegant und passt so zu den Konsolen sehr gut  hm schwere Entscheidung ^^ im Moment liegt das cooler Master bissi vorn


----------



## jonasf (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

nach beleuchtung würd ich nicht gehen.
da kaufst du für 7€ das stück 3 enermax apollish und dann hast du die gewünschte beleuchtung ^^

macho = 162mm.
sollte passen beim antec denke ich


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Ins Cooler Master Silnencio passt der Macho HR-02 leider nicht rein.


----------



## jonasf (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ins Cooler Master Silnencio passt der Macho HR-02 leider nicht rein.


 

und was schätzt du beim antec df-30?


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Ich glaub schon, dass es passt, weil kaum Platz für Kabelmanagment hinter dem Mainboard Tray ist. Aber ohne Gewähr.


----------



## jonasf (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

wär auch meine einschätzung  
zur not könnte der TE das case ja umtauschen?


----------



## WizzLa (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Hm dann vielleicht das antec und ein mugen 3? Der hat ja glaube ich ein paar mm weniger ^^ oder stinkt der ab gegen den Macho?


----------



## jonasf (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

eher den mugen 2 der ist leiser.
aber der macho wär schon stärker.
sonst halt nen silver arrow der ist glaub nur 160mm
oder alpenföhn nordwand (~158)
(die wären beide stärker)


----------



## WizzLa (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Was haltet ihr vom scythe yasya?


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Der Yasya kühlt gut bei hohen Lüfterdrehzahlen. Aber auch sonst ist der OK. Ich glaub, da ist ein Adapter mit im Lieferumfang, mit dem man den Lüfter drosseln kann.


----------



## WizzLa (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Ja da ist ne Lüftersteuerung dabei. Der ist mir jetzt halt ins Auge gesprungen, da angeblich recht einfach zu montieren ohne Ausbau des mainboardes  kann das zufällig jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Wie das beim Sockel 1155 ist:  Mir wäre bei dem Gewicht (über 800 Gramm) eine Backplate sicherer.


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Hab ihn (siehe Signatur) und er war recht einfach zu montieren, außer dass mein Dad dabei das Mainboard gekillt hat und ich eine Woche auf ein neues warten musste und das komplette System nochmal neu zusammenbauen musste.


----------



## WizzLa (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Ich schon wieder ;D
*
Musste doch noch eine Planänderung durchführen, weil mir die Lösung mit PC an den LCD-TV doch nicht mehr so richtig zugesagt hatte L
*
Habe mir also noch einen schönen Monitor ausgesucht und zwar diesen hier: BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*
Hat FullHD-Auflösung und 120 Hz.
*
Dadurch musste ich aber beim PC in paar „abstriche“ machen  würde demnach so aussehen: 
*
CPU: i5-2500K
CPU-Lüfter: Thermalright Macho HR-02
Ram: 8 GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile Schwarz CL9
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 128 Gb
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB
Laufwekt: LG DVD-Brenner (wird vielleicht noch auf BR aufgestockt)
NT: Seasonic X-660
MoBo: Asus P8Z68-V
GPU: Gainward GTX 580 Phantom 1,5 Gb
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410 Midi
*
Könnt ihr das soweit absegnen? Und könnte man mit der GPU auch gut in 3D spielen (sprich Diablo 3 z.b. bei BF3 wird es bestimmt nicht reichen)?
*
Ich danke euch wirklich vielmals für die Geduld, aber bald habt ihr es ja geschafft, werde im laufe der Woche aufs Knöpfchen drücken und die bestellung fix machen 
*
Gruß
*
WizzzLa


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Netzteil würde ich ein Corsair Professional Series Gold AX750 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750AX) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen. Das basiert auf dem Seasonic X-660, bietet aber 7 Jahre Garantie (statt 5 Jahre) 

Graka würde ich Asus DC-II nehmen. Der Rest sieht super aus


----------



## WizzLa (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Hm, wie soll's auch anders sein, hardwareversand hat die asus nicht da und liefertermin unbekannt


----------



## Accipiper (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Und warum nimmst du nicht eine HD 7970, die kostet doch nicht viel mehr als die GTX 580?


----------



## WizzLa (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Weil da ja das Problem mit der Lautstärke ist im Referenz Design und die customs sind leider so verdammt schwer zu bekommen :-/ wiederum werde ich jetzt aber wieder mit headset zocken da ich ja nicht mehr am tv bin und da könnte es sich natürlich relativieren Hmm und für die gtx spricht halt die möglichkeit für 3D


----------



## Accipiper (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Na gut, aber die GTX ist doch bei Hardwareversand auch nicht verfügbar


----------



## Xrais (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

ich würd die 7970 nehmen , da wäre mir die lautstärke egal, hast dafür aber mehr leistung und vor allem bei einem pc der klasse


----------



## Accipiper (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

wenn das Referenzdesign zu laut ist, könnte man sonst eventuell immer noch einen neuen GPU-Kühler installieren (z.B. Alpenföhn Peter). Aber da verliert man halt leider die Garantie.


----------



## WizzLa (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Ja an nen lüfter habe ich auch gedacht, aber wie man ein paar Seiten vorher lesen kann, ist es sogar Premiere für mich den CPU kühler zu montieren 

Gibt es eigentlich noch Probleme seitens der Treiber für ATI?

Hat jemand von euch die 7970 im ref. Design und kann sagen wie extrem das ist mit der Lautstärke? Also hat man da nen Staubsauger unterm Tisch oder nen Rasenmäher?


----------



## Accipiper (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Ich hab das auch mit einem Rutsch gemacht (Erster CPU-Kühler und erster GPU-Kühler) das schaffst du schon. 

Aber ich würde eh erst den installierten Lüfter für ne Weile drauf lassen, um zu sehen ob alles läuft. Sonst ist die Garantie und das Geld im schlimmsten Falle weg.


----------



## Lizz (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/61568-streetjumper16.htmlstreetjumper16 hat sich eine zugelegt. Den kannste ja mal fragen ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*



WizzLa schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch Probleme seitens der Treiber für ATI?



ATI gibts nicht mehr. 



WizzLa schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch die 7970 im ref. Design und kann sagen wie extrem das ist mit der Lautstärke? Also hat man da nen Staubsauger unterm Tisch oder nen Rasenmäher?


 
So laut ist die auch wieder nicht, das bezieht sich immer auf 100% Lüfterdrehzahl aber da kommt man in der Praxis nicht hin.


----------



## Accipiper (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Naja, aber das kann auch durchaus bei 80% nerven. Ich hatte den Lüfter  der HD 5850 von XFX per Speed-Fan gesteuert, um ein bisschen niedrigere  Temps unter Last (< 90°C) zu haben und da drehte der schon so mit  80-90% (nerviges, hochfrequentes surren). Der Peter mit den Silent Wings  SW1 von be quiet ist unter 100% kaum zu hören, und über 40°C hab ich  die Karte bis her noch nicht bekommen


----------



## WizzLa (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

So,

Habe die konfig nochmals überarbeitet, könnte bitte nochmal jemand kurz abchecken ob das alles so okay ist? Besonders beim board, musste ein geringfügig anderes nehmen, das hier vorgeschlagene war dort leider nicht zu haben 

CPU Lüfter
HR-02 Macho
HXLR27
Thermalright HR-02 Macho
1
€ 36,99*


Grafikkarten ATI PCIe
Radeon HD 7970 Dual Fan Black Edition
JDXXX1
XFX Radeon HD 7970 Dual Fan Black Edition
1
€ 599,-*


Software OEM Betriebssysteme
Windows 7 Home Premium
YQBM12
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
1
€ 83,90*


CPU Sockel 1155
Core™ i5-2500K
HR5I05
Intel® Core™ i5-2500K
1
€ 197,90*


Boxed Lüfter
alle Modelle
1
*
*
*

TFT-Monitore
XL2420T
V5LC69
BenQ XL2420T
1
€ 369,-*

Netzteile
X-560
TN5E53
Seasonic X-560
1
€ 129,90*


Gehäuse Midi Tower
Z9
TQXZ44
Zalman Z9
1
€ 39,99*

120-mm-Lüfter
120 mm
2
*
*
*

DVD-Brenner SATA
iHAS624
CEBL5X
LiteOn iHAS624
1
€ 25,49*


Solid State Drive 2,5 Zoll SATA
RealSSD M4 2,5" SSD 128 GB
IMHMC5
Crucial RealSSD M4 2,5" SSD 128 GB
1
€ 159,90*


Mainboards Sockel 1155
P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3
GREA81
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3
1
€ 167,90*

*
*
*

Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
HD103SJ 1 TB
AEBU11
Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB
1
€ 109,90*


Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1066
DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1066 Kit
IDIF23
Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1066 Kit
1
€ 47,49*

*
*
Zwischensumme
€ 1.967,36



Schonmal vielen dank an euch und Sorry wegen den vielen fragen, aber ich möchte halt das beste rausholen 

Gruß

WizzLa


----------



## dj*viper (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

das board ist super.

sieht alles sehr gut, gibts nichts auszusetzten


----------



## jonasf (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1066
DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1066 Kit
IDIF23
Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1066 Kit
1
€ 47,49*


50 euro für nen 1066er ram?
kauf doch einfach "standard" 8gb 1333er cl9 RAM für um die 30€?

sonst schaut das gut aus wobei mir das mobo zu teuer wäre


----------



## WizzLa (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Oh dann hab ich mich da verguckt, das sollte natürlich 1333 RAM sein 

Hm das Board ist auch an der schmerzgrenze, gibts noch ein vergleichbares für etwas weniger?  sollte USB 3 und Bluetooth haben


----------



## jonasf (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

geizhals suche
bluetooth hat anscheinend nur asus 
das p8p67 rev 3.1 ist auch ein sehr gutes board


----------



## dj*viper (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

mit bluetooth gibts keine anderen hersteller, nur asus


----------



## jonasf (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*



dj*viper schrieb:


> mit bluetooth gibts keine anderen hersteller, nur asus


 
yep aber auch asus hat billigere modelle


----------



## Fafafin (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*



WizzLa schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Gehäuse Midi Tower
> Z9
> ...



Das Gehäuse hat glaube ich kein USB 3.0 im Frontpanel.


----------



## WizzLa (11. Februar 2012)

So kurzes zwischenfazit 

Ist jetzt doch das Phantom Gehäuse geworden, sehr geiles Teil 

Habe eben den CPU kühler mit meinem Vater zusammen montiert, ist wirklich halb so Wild, ging sogar sehr einfach ohne das Board auszubauen  

Leider war die Grafikkarte nirgendwo zu haben, wird direkt geordert sobald sie irgendwo auf Lager ist, soll ne 7970 mit customkühlung werden 

Aber bisher läuft das Teil spitze  win schön auf der SSD, rennt wie Sau 

Also danke nochmal an euch alle 

Und endgültiges Fazit gibts dann sobald die graka da ist 

Gruß

WizzLa


----------



## WizzLa (12. Februar 2012)

kann mir noch kurz jemand sagen wie ich testen kann ob der CPU kühler richtig arbeitet? Mach ich das mit prime95 und speedfan oder so?


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Das kannst Du mit Prime95 machen, und die Temperatur dabei mit CoreTemp beobachten.


----------



## WizzLa (12. Februar 2012)

Okay danke schonmal  und die tamperaturen sollten unter last dann wo liegen? 

Und noch ne doofe frage, aber egal  das noch keine graka drin ist stellt dabei ja kein Problem da, oder?


----------



## dj*viper (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

nee kein problem. kannst ja solange die interne gpu der cpu benutzen.


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*



WizzLa schrieb:


> Okay danke schonmal  und die tamperaturen sollten unter last dann wo liegen?



Bis 70°C ist bei SandyBridge kein Problem. Im Dauerbetrieb je niedriger desto besser


----------



## WizzLa (12. Februar 2012)

Also mal gucken ob das mit dem Bild klappt, bin mit'm Handy unterwegs 

Also so schauen die temps jetzt mit prime95 aus, ist zu hoch oder? :-/


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Naja, 4,3 GHz ist doch schon recht ordentlich.

Wie hoch ist denn die CPU-Spannung? Und wieso übertaktest Du über die BCLK? Stabiler wäre das ganze wahrscheinlich mit BCLK 100MHz und Multi 43.

Welchen CPU-Kühler hast Du?


----------



## WizzLa (12. Februar 2012)

Ähm also ehrlich gesagt habe ich den pc gestern erst von Hardwareversand bekommen, habe noch gar nichts daran getaktet weil Ich mich noch nicht eingelesen habe, wollte das erst in Zukunft machen Oo 

Kühler ist der thermalright Macho 

Ist da jetzt was bedenkliches dran?


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Temperaturen bis 70°C sind schon noch im grünen Bereich.

Ist da irgend eine Software installiert, die automatisch übertaktet? Die solltest Du eh wegwerfen, denn da werden viel zu hohe CPU-Spannungen angelegt.

Du kannst ja mal einen CPU-Z Screenshot (Reiter CPU) unter Last machen und hier hochladen, dann kann man die Spannung sehen.


----------



## WizzLa (12. Februar 2012)

Hm ein Programm läuft eigentlich nicht zum hochtakten, zumindest habe ich selber wie gesagt noch nichts dran gemacht, wollte das wie gesagt in der Zukunft erst angehen.

Hier der Screen von CPU z


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Also die CPU läuft mit 4,3 statt mit 3,3 GHz  Wer oder was das gemacht hat:  Ich tippe auf eine OC-Software, Du kannst ja mal im BIOS die Einstellungen anschauen.

Die Spannung ist noch im Rahmen, aber für 4,3GHz dennoch zu hoch, mein i5 braucht für 4,5 GHz gerade mal 1,26 Volt, Deine läuft mit knapp 1,3 Volt. Die Temperaturen sind für die Spannung aber OK, ich würde dem mal auf den Grund gehen, wer da übertaktet


----------



## WizzLa (12. Februar 2012)

Okay sprich er ist also schon übertaktet, die Spannung ist etwas zu hoch aber es ist alles im grünen Bereich? 

Also ich kann trotzdem einfach ohne Bedenken zocken etc. und mich mit ruhe drüber erkundigen woran es liegt? 

Aber mit prime95 hat das nichts zu tun oder?


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

-Ja

-Ja

-Nein



Welches Board hast Du denn? Du kannst ja mal unter "Programme und Funktionen" in der Systemsteuerung schauen, ob da ein OC- oder Tweak- oder ähnliches Tool vom Boardhersteller installiert ist.


----------



## WizzLa (12. Februar 2012)

Ist das asus p8z68-V pro/Gen 3 aber das könnte natürlich sein, habe mal gelesen das manche Boards sowas machen  werde ich gleich mal gucken ob ich was finde

Edit: so Grafikkarte ist bestellt, ist die 7970 oc von Gigabyte mit windforce kühler geworden, hoffe das war die richtige Entscheidung, weil wer weiß wie lange asus noch auf sich warten laesst :-/


----------



## WizzLa (15. Februar 2012)

Ohje jetzt steinigt mich bitte nicht, aber ich habe da noch ne doofe hardwarlaien frage 

Also meine 7970 ist heute gekommen, die hat ja nen 8 Pin und nen 6 pin Stromeingang.

Ich habe jetzt ein Kabel genommen was auf der einen Seite ins NT geht und auf der anderen Seite ein 8 Pin und ein 6 Pin hat, welche ich in die graka gesteckt habe. Habe kurz bf 3 getestet, läuft alles prima.

Jetzt zur frage, ist das okay das alles über ein Kabel geht oder sollte ich lieber noch eins am NT anschließen, damit 8 pin und 6 Pin an unterschiedlichen NT-Ausgängen hängen?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich fragen will haha xD


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Welches Netzteil hast Du denn?


----------



## WizzLa (15. Februar 2012)

Seasonic x 660 

Ist bissi zu groß ich weiß :-/


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Das passt schon, das Netzteil hat eine 12-Volt Rail mit glaub 54 Ampere


----------



## WizzLa (15. Februar 2012)

Okay danke  und nochmal ein Riesen Dankeschön an alle die mir hier mit so einer geduld geholfen haben  jetzt steht mein Monster zu Hause und muss sich beweisen, aber das anzocken von bf 3 war schon sehr geil vorhin  mal schauen ob's im Multiplayer auch auf Ultra rennt oder ob ich auf High wechseln muss


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 2000€*

Das freut doch, dass Du zufrieden bist  Und jetzt geh zoooooooooooooooooocken


----------



## WizzLa (16. Februar 2012)

Leistungsbewertung 7,6 kann man nicht meckern


----------

